# The New Forest - CS/CL/Campsite advice required



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all, 

We are finally managing to leave Peterborough in the next 48 hours ... wooo hoooo :lol: .... and will be heading for the New Forest.

Can anyone suggest any decent places to stay - that don't cost 20 quid a night? We would like to keep costs down as We will be on the road for a few months.

Electric isn't essential but the site would need to accept dogs.

After the New Forest we'll be travelling along the south coast to Cornwall/Devon so any recommendations there would be good too please.

Ta


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

There are 10 Forestry commission sites in the New Forest, 2 of which also have electric.
These tend to be very nice and peaceful sites

Would suggest you head for Brockenhurst which is cental to the New Forest and get directions from there, not sure what time you are leaving but I shall try and find some directions for you.

There are other sites to those I have listed below its just I KNOW the Forestry commission tend to be cheapish but have good size pitches and well looked after

Aldridge Hill Caravan and Camping Site, Brockenhurst, Hampshire, SO42 7QD 
(Note: this site has no toilet facilities, each unit must have its own chemical toilet facilities) 

Holmsley Caravan & Camping Site, Forest Road, Thorney Hill, Bransgore, Christchurch, Dorset BH23 7EQ 
700 pitches - tents - caravans - motorhomes - premium pitches with hook-ups - hot & cold water - flush toilets -chemical disposal point - showers - baby changing facilities - launderette - shop - take-away - payphone - children's play area - disabled facilities - dogs welcome (3 dogs maximum per pitch), also reserved dog-free area

Setthorns Caravan & Camping Site, Wooton, New Milton, Hampshire BH25 5WA
320 pitches - tents - caravans - motorhomes - drinking water - premium pitches with hook-ups - chemical disposal point - payphone - dogs welcome (3 dogs maximum per pitch) (please note there are only limited pitches for tents) 
(Note: this site has no toilet facilities, each unit must have its own toilet facilities) 


Roundhill Caravan & Camping Site, Beaulieu Road, Brockenhurst, Hampshire, SO42 7QL 
500 pitches - tents - caravans - motorhomes - hot & cold water - flush toilets - chemical disposal point - payphone - disabled facilities - rallies - motorcycle field - dogs welcome (3 dogs maximum per pitch), also reserved dog-free area

Hollands Wood Caravan & Camping Site, Lyndhurst Road, Brockenhurst, Hampshire SO42 7QH 
600 pitches - tents - caravans - motorhomes - hot & cold water - flush toilets - chemical disposal point - showers - baby changing facilities - launderette - payphone - disabled facilities - dogs welcome (3 dogs maximum per pitch), also reserved dog-free area

Denny Wood Caravan & Camping Site, 
Beaulieu Road, Lyndhurst, Hampshire SO43 7FZ 
DOG-FREE SITE
170 pitches - tents - caravans - motorhomes - drinking water - chemical disposal point 
(Note: this site has no toilet facilities, each unit must have its own chemical toilet facilities) 

Ocknell & Longbeech Caravan & Camping Site, Fritham, 
Hampshire SO43 7HH 
480 pitches - tents - caravans - motorhomes - hot & cold water (Ocknell) - flush toilets (Ocknell) - chemical disposal point - payphone - rallies - dogs welcome (3 dogs maximum per pitch) 
(Note: Longbeech has no toilet facilities, each unit must have its own chemical toilet facilities) 

Matley Wood Caravan & Camping Site, Beaulieu Road, Lyndhurst, Hampshire SO43 7FZ 
(Note: this site has no toilet facilities, each unit must have its own chemical toilet facilities) 
70 pitches - tents - caravans - motorhomes - drinking water - chemical disposal point - dogs welcome (3 dogs maximum per pitch)

Matley Wood Caravan & Camping Site, Beaulieu Road, Lyndhurst, Hampshire SO43 7FZ 
(Note: this site has no toilet facilities, each unit must have its own chemical toilet facilities) 
70 pitches - tents - caravans - motorhomes - drinking water - chemical disposal point - dogs welcome (3 dogs maximum per pitch)


29 May - 20 Jul £7.80 £8.50 
21 Jul - 2 Sep £8.20 £8.90 
3 Sep - 24 Sep £6.70 £7.50 
Extra person (5 years+) £0.50 £0.50


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Bertha thats fantastic ... i'm now off to research them further!

Re the directions .. they all have postcodes so we should be ok as we have a TOMTOM that prevents us going around in circles for too long :lol: 

Thanks again.


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

Hi,

Do try Aldridge Hill, its fantastic. I've been going there since I was a child. In fact will be there this weekend if the weather is OK. Have already been down there the last 2 weekends......

Also try Setthorns very good.....

Daniel


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Cheers Daniel, personal recommendations always bump campsites up the list for me. We will definitely try to call in at the two you mention


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*new forest*

hi wurz,
we have stopped at the longbeach/ocknell before great nice and quite except for a few generators, good for the dogs its on the north side of the A31/M27 [quite side of forest].
ref "cl's we have stopped at most the ones to recommend are at bartley and of coarse the one we frequent in around about way at west wellow under mrs loades but keep it quite :wink: hard standings etc for 7.50 just of A36. as we speak we are getting a lot of rain and the forest takes on a boggy appearence after a lot of rain.
any more help give us a "pm"
ps france was excellent if very hot sadly its back to work 

tramp


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

hi hope this is not too late.we can recommend the Higher well farm camp site in Stoke Gabriel, near to Totnes.Devon.£7.50 incl. elec.very clean, just spent 10 days down there on a rally.enjoy your travels.


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Thoroughly recommend SETTHORNS forestry commission site between Brockenhurst and Sway. Hookups if required but no facilities apart from good fill-up and emptying points. As near to wild camping as you can get and great walks and rides from wherever you park. We use it regularly and its about £12 a night full season
paul


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Thought all the forestry commision sites were now run by the caravan and camping club.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Tony ..looks like they are now run by Forest Holidays, I got this link from the Forestry Commission web site

http://www.forestholidays.co.uk/caravanandcamping/sites/index.asp


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

C&C Club take them over next spring...

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/News.asp?id=SX1061-A77F5576

pete.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks peejay, 

looks like a really good reason to join the C&CC


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Ideal sites for you big boys eh Jim


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Matley Wood is lovely, right in the forest. We adore Forestry Commission sites, they are sites as opposed to wild camping but somehow have the right feel, especially the simpler one...no regimentation. I hope they don't lose that when the CCC take them over. 

I notoce that Glenmore site (on the forest holidays website as linked above ) still uses a picture of us taken while we stayed there...no better advert for it can I produce!!!


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Tramp (back to work eh ... bummer!), Cabby (not too late, have access on the move!), Elbino and Ruthiebabe thanks for the suggestions, I will be trying them all methinks. 

We are currently at Aldridge Hill for 2 nights. Won't be booking for longer though as its flippin pricey for us cheapskates. 

Cost just under £30 quid for 2 nights. This is because we have a car with the motorhome. 

£5 a night for the car
£1.50 admin fee for staying less than 3 nights
£9 ish a night for the camping

That said, it is very peaceful, its no longer raining and there are lots of horses and cows about. Bodie (dog) loves it. She met a horse for the first time today and was awed!  

Daren't put the gazebo up though as there is a charge for that too ... may have to go into the overdraft ... he he he. :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Wurz. the site i mentioned is very reasonable.the access roads do seem a bit tight but the buses and lorries go there and our 28ft made it with plenty room to spare.just close your eyes and foot down  8O :? :wink:


----------

